# Damp or wet location?



## ICE (Apr 30, 2012)

12" to 24" from the edge of the overhang.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 30, 2012)

You will never get a clear answer on that.  IMO it would depend on how high the overhang is from the outlet. It would be a big difference if the overhang were on the second floor.  Basically I look at it and decide if rain is likely to get in the outlet.  I also don't think that it should be interpreted to mean if it can ever possibly get wet.

The problem is that it is an AHJ call and really not a call that can be made based on code wording.  24" overhang I would probably use a wet location however if it was on an adjacent wall and 24" in I would not feel the need for a wet location cover.


----------



## ICE (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Dennis,

Actually, it is the light fixtures that I wonder about.  They are listed for a damp location.  I made the call that this is a wet location and I wanted to hear what you guys thought.  In a light rain there wouldn't be a problem but a little bit of wind would change it up.

The other thing that I noticed was a lack of a sleeve or cover on the tubes to stop raining glass.


----------



## Dennis (May 1, 2012)

I did not see those lights the first time.  IMO that is damp location not wet.


----------



## Dennis (May 1, 2012)

Here is the definition.  Damp location does not mean it will not have some moisture.



> Location, Damp. Locations protected from weather and *not subject to saturation with water or other liquids but subject to moderate degrees of moisture.* *Examples of such locations include partially protected locations under canopies, marquees, roofed open porches,* and like locations, and interior locations subject to moderate degrees of moisture, such as some basements, some barns, and some cold-storage warehouses.


----------



## fiddler (May 1, 2012)

Damp location


----------



## Dennis (May 1, 2012)

The cover over the tubes is not an electrical code issue but I don't know about building code.  I know over food prep areas it is necessary but never heard it necessary outdoor as such.


----------



## ICE (May 1, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> The cover over the tubes is not an electrical code issue but I don't know about building code.  I know over food prep areas it is necessary but never heard it necessary outdoor as such.


Ya, I don't know where I got that one.  It could be from inspecting carnivals.  I've got one of those coming up this week.


----------



## BSSTG (May 1, 2012)

Greetings all,

that would be a damp location

BS


----------



## raider1 (May 1, 2012)

Damp location based on the definition in Article 100.

Chris


----------



## Builder Bob (May 1, 2012)

Light bulb covers is generally an OSHA thing.....not the NEC


----------



## Alias (May 1, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Ya, I don't know where I got that one.  It could be from inspecting carnivals.  I've got one of those coming up this week.


Oh goody, can't wait for the fun house pictures. ; )


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 1, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Ya, I don't know where I got that one.  It could be from inspecting carnivals.  I've got one of those coming up this week.


OSHA 1910.305(a)(2)(ix)

All lamps for general illumination shall be protected from accidental contact or breakage......etc.

FDA 6-202.11 Light Bulbs Protective Shields

Light bulbs shall be shielded, coated, or otherwise shatter-resistant in areas where there is exposed food, clean equipment,utensils,linens, or unwrapped single service, and single use articles...etc.

0

9


----------



## ICE (May 2, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> Oh goody, can't wait for the fun house pictures. ; )


I hate inspecting carnivals.  The carnival operators hate having me inspect their carnival.  The operators tell me that my inspection is akin to what they would get after a serious accident, only it's every ride.

The sum total of my training for inspecting carnivals was "Make sure that there is a current state sticker."

The state does a poor job of inspecting carnivals.

To give you an idea just how lax carnival inspections are, at the last carnival that I inspected, I found a ride with more RPM than allowed by about 20%.  The operator called the state inspector to complain that I was red tagging a ride that passed state inspection two weeks prior. The state inspector was surprised to learn that I made them operate the rides as part of my inspection.  A new larger sprocket and belts cured the problem.

One large ride made a noise on every rotation that sounded like a hammer hitting a garbage can.  I asked the operator what that noise was.  He said "I don't know.  It started last weekend."

A ride called a Dragon Wagon, which is a mini roller coaster, has an opening in the top of the last car which is a pusher motor.  The opening is for a fan to cool the electric motor.  I didn't like the fact that the fan cover was virtualy wide open so I instructed them to place a shroud made of fine mesh hardware cloth over the opening.  They protested that I can't alter a ride from what the factory provided.  I said OK by me, just don't remove the red tag.  They placed the shroud.

Sometime later I saw a 20/20 segment about a girl in Florida who was sitting in the car in front of the pusher car on a ? Wagon.  Her long flowing hair was caught up by the fan and she was scalped.  The girl lost all of her scalp and doctors were not able to repair the damage.

Sue, you mentioned the fun house.  I was standing on the ramp leading to the entrance of a fun house when I saw a hole the size of a dime at waist height.  Something was passing past the hole as a mechanical pirate passed by a window above.  I borrowed an ink pen and stuck it in the hole.  The pen was cut in half.

Again I say: I hate inspecting carnivals.  It takes a long time and I never leave one thinking I found all of the flaws.

Tiger


----------



## Alias (May 2, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> One large ride made a noise on every rotation that sounded like a hammer hitting a garbage can.  I asked the operator what that noise was.  He said "I don't know.  It started last weekend."
> 
> Sue, you mentioned the fun house.  I was standing on the ramp leading to the entrance of a fun house when I saw a hole the size of a dime at waist height.  Something was passing past the hole as a mechanical pirate passed by a window above.  I borrowed an ink pen and stuck it in the hole.  The pen was cut in half.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being thorough.  I hate the traveling ones that are at the fairs.  I avoid if at all possible due to the problems you pointed out when you inspect.

Sue


----------



## ICE (May 2, 2012)

When the issue first came up, the GC stated that the electrician had noticed this and advised that it might not make it as a damp location.  The contractor changed the fixtures and was convinced that it was a good idea.

I told him about the unanimous forum vote for a damp location. He said that you really need to see it in person to get the full effect and he had no doubt that the fixtures would get wet.  He also said that the peace of mind was worth the cost.


----------



## peach (May 6, 2012)

damp locations occassionally get wet, but it's not the typical condition (unless you have reverse gravity).  A wet location is always subject to rain (like a typical exterior light at houses) - and I've seen interior lights installed there, too (until we make them change it).


----------



## Kevin Turner (May 7, 2012)

Measure the distance of the horizonal projection from the outside wall, then measure that distance down the outside wall from the horizontal projection. Connect the two and anything in that area is a damp location. JMHO


----------

